# Ordering from China... a problem now?



## Doug (6/3/17)

I haven't ordered from China for awhile but recently placed a battery order with Fast Tech. Here is their response:



> Sorry for that the shipping way you chose cannot ship e-cigarette related items to your country any more due to the strict custom security checking by your side, so as all the other ways we once tried.



Since when are e-cig products being stopped by our customs, I have no knowledge of them being banned or restricted?

They said they had a "new way" they could try but offered a refund if I don't wanna try it. I elected to gamble and shall wait and see.


----------



## William Vermaak (6/3/17)

I think it's more about the batteries dude. I know our customs are very sticky with batteries.


----------



## umzungu (6/3/17)

Placed an order with FT in Feb - ditto - had to go via Turkey. Is now at Jhb customs.


----------



## Andre (6/3/17)

Yeah, nobody knows what is the whole story. Nothing to do with our customs - they are as useless as ever. Many of us have been receiving that message and have opted for the so called new way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (6/3/17)

New way via Turkey worked for me a while back.


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/3/17)

Def the batteries an issue... I reckon china post tightening the screws or it cud be a way to make more money hoping peeps move to ems


----------



## Glytch (6/3/17)

I ordered a spare glass for a Limitless RDTA about 6 weeks back. Singapore post doesn't return an tracking status. Haven't received any notification about not being able to ship to SA. Who knows with Fasttech.


----------



## Gersh (6/3/17)

Item arrived in SA on the 1st according to the tracking website . Called SA post customer service and they said i should call back later this week because they haven't gotten anything as yet . So close yet so far


----------



## Stosta (6/3/17)

Gersh said:


> View attachment 87250
> 
> 
> Item arrived in SA on the 1st according to the tracking website . Called SA post customer service and they said i should call back later this week because they haven't gotten anything as yet . So close yet so far


Yeah in my experience it can sit like this for anything up to a month before they shuffle over to the box and decide to process it further!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gersh (6/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Yeah in my experience it can sit like this for anything up to a month before they shuffle over to the box and decide to process it further!



Whaaaat ... but thanks man .. was hoping someone with a similar experience to provide me with a timeline.


----------



## Cespian (6/3/17)

For vape related items, the problem is the word "cigarette" in "e-cigarette"... nuff said.
For batteries in general, the problem is ICASA and Customs, they do not contact you for the necessary documentation to clear the products (they just confiscate) which caused too way too many refunds on the suppliers account. It is known that batteries are high risk goods so its best to use a dedicated shipping/clearing agent to bring these in for you. 

For those of you waiting for updates on packages, Customs are still trying to clear their backlog since December. If the forwarding country has sent your package (you would see something along the lines of "Package has been forwarded to destination country"), it will take a butt long time to recieve updates from SA side. I have packages that have been in transit for well over 100 days and has only been processed by customs JHB last week (not even cleared yet). 

SA Customs is a bladdy joke. Its quite sad actually.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caveman (6/3/17)

Doug said:


> I haven't ordered from China for awhile but recently placed a battery order with Fast Tech. Here is their response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should message you back in a day or 2 saying that they can use Turkey post instead. Batteries are a no go though, maybe you would be better off getting a refund


----------



## Stosta (6/3/17)

Gersh said:


> Whaaaat ... but thanks man .. was hoping someone with a similar experience to provide me with a timeline.


To give you an idea of the timeline. This arrived at the PO today...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slash_DJ (6/3/17)

I think the problem with the batteries from china is that it is not made to spec. and no one is going to check and test the batteries from a certain supplier. The lithium-ion batteries are very temperamental if I may call it that. As soon as the actual chemical gets any type of oxygen (open air) it might explode. Like what we have seen with the Samsung note 7. So from a security risk on a flight it might be the problem. Certain goods that gets made in China are made with the least amount of material to save costs. Some casings of the batteries are too thin and even a drop of the battery can cause it to explode. 

On the one side its a good thing because I would not want an unsafe battery in my mod to begin with. Unfortunately all the suppliers in China gets the same treatment even if its good quality or not.


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots (6/3/17)

I ordered coils for my Pico from Fasttech, got the same message about "Sorry for that the shipping way you chose cannot ship e-cigarette related items to your country any more ..."

So I told them to remove the coils from the order and swapped them out with some glass bottles. Still has'nt arrived three months later.


----------



## Doug (6/3/17)

Thanks for the responses, the picture is a little clearer now. 

Having switched from smoking to vaping so long ago, I've navigated through many techno changes and atm, don't want to go the sub-ohm, mouth to lung, cloud chaser route that my dealer says most of his customers are going and gives as a reason not to stock my batteries and liquids anymore.. Hence an order for old-school eGo batteries, hard to get good ones here anymore. Becoming harder to get high-nic liquids too.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (7/3/17)

Doug said:


> Hence an order for old-school eGo batteries, hard to get good ones here anymore. Becoming harder to get high-nic liquids too.


Not sure if you've seen this before but this supporting vendor has a whole bunch of eGo/Evod batteries. I haven't bought any of those so I can't speak about the quality but maybe PM the vendor. I'm sure he'd be happy to give you a rundown on the batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (7/3/17)

My experience, buy from a supported vendor, pay the extra bucks ,and you will live longer. No stress, no worries and the courier guy always on time. Local is lekker guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Doug (7/3/17)

Subject is moot; I asked them to go ahead with the order and they replied "Thanks for your reply, the order is cancelled and refunded".
Not that the money has re-appeared in my account.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## PsyCLown (7/3/17)

Fasttech seem quite iffy compared to some of the other international vendors.
However batteries are often a problem.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/3/17)

Problem isn't so much with customs. It has to do with the couriers. Many of them are simply outright refusing to transport batteries and a specialized service is required to transport them as hazardous materials. I suspect it's only going to get more difficult in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (8/3/17)

Glytch said:


> I ordered a spare glass for a Limitless RDTA about 6 weeks back. Singapore post doesn't return an tracking status. Haven't received any notification about not being able to ship to SA. Who knows with Fasttech.



https://www.17track.net/en

Don't rely on singpost tracking. It's pretty useless

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Doug (8/3/17)

Well; after telling me that my order was canceled and I would be refunded, I got another email telling me that it was shipped via Turkey post, complete with a pic of the parcel.
Hope they know what they are doing, because I don't. 

Based on their first cancelation email, I found some dwindling stock of Aspire CF VV batteries and ordered locally, arrive tomorrow. In a few months time, I'll either be very well empowered or out of pocket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/3/17)

Doug said:


> Well; after telling me that my order was canceled and I would be refunded, I got another email telling me that it was shipped via Turkey post, complete with a pic of the parcel.
> Hope they know what they are doing, because I don't.
> 
> Based on their first cancelation email, I found some dwindling stock of Aspire CF VV batteries and ordered locally, arrive tomorrow. In a few months time, I'll either be very well empowered or out of pocket.


That has happened to me before...if u got the pic then it will sent out


----------



## Doug (31/3/17)

Batteries arrived, only 1 month after placing the order and considering it sat for over a week while they presumably sourced the batteries to fill the order, shipment was quick. Tracking says it spent only a couple of days in customs. Fast Tech sent it by Turkey post (strange form of airmail  ), and devalued the package hugely, from 100 to 20 USD, so I only had to pay R61 duty.

Batteries look good, 3400 mAh, Ego-T, 3 voltage settings, at around R140 each, all inclusive .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (31/3/17)

Doug said:


> Turkey post (strange form of airmail  )


Had to use turkey because all the swallows were out (both African and European)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir (31/3/17)

I got in some stuff just this week after ordering last Monday I think it was... Ordered from 3FVape, it shipped on Tuesday, Wednesday it was here just sitting at customs with the status 'uncontrollable clearance delay'.... And then was delivered this Tuesday.


----------



## ET (31/3/17)

Just had fasttech cancel my order because of ecig parts blah blah bullcrap. Few driptips, spare glasses and usb cables. Sigh


----------



## kev mac (1/4/17)

Amir said:


> I got in some stuff just this week after ordering last Monday I think it was... Ordered from 3FVape, it shipped on Tuesday, Wednesday it was here just sitting at customs with the status 'uncontrollable clearance delay'.... And then was delivered this Tuesday.


Wow,that is fast. I make China orders to save some money but only once did I ever get my stuff in less than two weeks.Half the time it sits in the wearhouse for a week until they get around to shipping.


----------



## Doug (3/4/17)

Wow, these batteries are amazing, work perfectly in every way!

I half expected these "cheapies" to explode.  Also, I doubted the 3400 mAh claim in such a small battery; quite a bit shorter than the Aspire 1000 mAh battery but very slightly thicker, and way shorter than the older Joyetech Ego-T 1300 mAh battery. I charged the 1st one, took a few hours, and put it to the test from early Saturday morning; it ran 15 hours no problem. Continued Sunday, expecting a shut down during the day, but it put in another 14 hours, about equaling my new Eleaf 5000mAh mod battery. Continued testing today and finally, after another 14 hours it ran out. Couldn't believe it!


----------



## Scoob (4/4/17)

I have had problems getting bats here time after time, the issue seems to be with the providers, many of them can't regulate the air pressure during transportation on Cargo planes, Li-ion bats are very unhappy when they come into contact with oxygen, and can't seem to deal with harsh altitude conditions. So regulated cabins or shipping via the ocean become the only option, and those are hard to find, costly or incredibly slow.


----------

